# Html Formular Variablen in Textfeld ausgeben?!



## wugdcg (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

ich brauche dringend Hilfe bei einem Html- Formular. ich möchte gerne folgendes machen, komme aber leider nicht weiter. 
Ich möchte gerne einen Wert welcher einem Namen in einer Listbox zugeordnet ist, in einem Textfeld ausgeben. Wie geht das? 
BsP.: 

<form name="form1" > 
<input name="a" type="text" id="a"> 

<select name="i" size="10" id="i" onfocus=""> 
<option value="101" >Robert</option> 
<option value="102">Uta</option> 
<option value="103">Ruben</option> 
</select> 
</form> 

Hier soll dann nach Auswahl von dem Namen(z.B) Uta, der Wert 102 in das Textfeld "a" ausgegeben werden. 
Funktioniert das denn überhaupt so?

Für eure Hilfe bedank ich mich gleich einmal .


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Juni 2006)

Probiers so:

```
<select onchange="this.form.a.value=this.value">
```


----------



## wugdcg (1. Juni 2006)

Hey, das ist super so. Genau sowas hab ich gesucht. Dankeschön


----------

